# "Warning" CSI Image!



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

I tagged along with the local CSI division to see if I could handle the photography work. This is the only image I'm going to release because of the hypnotic effect it had on me in an artistic way.



:tongue: :rotfl:


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Hmmmmmm... I don't watch much of the CSI series...so I am not even going to speculate at what I am seeing in that shot. I imagine the trip was an new and very interesting perspective on what really happens on those programs. Rich


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

I have NO CLUE whats in that picture. I stared at it for quite some time. And I fancied myself a CSI buff....I guess I need to watch more, lol.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Will you be able to tell us what it actually is? It looks sort of like a tooth with some decay on it and a drop of blood. But it also looks like a snake or alligator behind it. I don't suppose we have a serial killer who uses reptiles as weapons to worry about do we? Whatever it is, I like the picture a lot.


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

if its a tooth, which it may be, then the background is the inside roof of the mouth. However I see light to the right in the background.......and if the body was decomposed that badly.......the blood would be black and not red..........tis something else.


----------



## hunt2grill (Dec 1, 2006)

*It's a hand*

It's a hand the red is a painted finger nail and the dirty portion is the palm you can see another fingernail deeper in the picture


----------



## hunt2grill (Dec 1, 2006)

*or maybe a toe*

or maybe a toe


----------



## GoingCoastal (May 24, 2004)

"I see dead people"

Dave


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

Hypnotic effect, hmmm. Artisitic way? Is it some part of a snake or reptile?  A reptilian egg? Is it the thumb of a hypnotist holding a baby alligator?


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

i think the image up front is a q-tip swab. don't know about the one in back.


----------



## Crawdaddy (May 24, 2004)

Wow, you're really expanding your horizons Capt. Ray.

My guess is that it's the little toe of a woman with part of the foot in the background.

You are going to tell us what it is, right?


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Crawdaddy said:


> You are going to tell us what it is, right?


I think he is leaving us to dangle a while yet.


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

LOL Gator_Nutz. That was a good one. :rotfl:



huntinguy said:


> and if the body was decomposed that badly.......the blood would be black and not red..........tis something else.


 Decomposed body? Shudder... "tis something else" for sure!



hunt2grill said:


> or maybe a toe


 Bingo on the toe part.


Crawdaddy said:


> My guess is that it's the little toe of a woman with part of the foot in the background.


 Guess the painted toenail gave it away. 

Correct Answer: It's part of my dog's plastic squeaky toy foot that she loves to play with. It has been outside most of the winter and has built up a little dirt and green slime on it. Was also shot with the lensbaby 3G.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

I'm beginning to hate that lensbaby.

I was trying hard to delete the forensic from my mind but once I had it in my head it was glued there like moss to bricks in the back yard. *sigh*

Very clever Ray you rascal. lol

I can't believe you buy your dog squeaky feet to play with.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

OK Capt Ray,..we just won't EVER believe anything you post again...That'll take care of the "lensbaby"...ha ha ha Thanks for the chuckle. Rich


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Koru said:


> I can't believe you buy your dog squeaky feet to play with.


Ditto.

That was just bizarre.

Although funny..


----------



## Shed Hunter (Mar 14, 2006)

*What is it?*

Nice going Ray! You really had us going. I had to just sit back and watch! Really a great shot of What is it?


----------



## Crawdaddy (May 24, 2004)

LOL, Ditto on what Shed said, had me going that's for sure.


----------

